# Anyone know if Beetle style donut headrests will work in a MK5?



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just wondering if I could install the donut style headrests that came on older Beetles in my Rabbit? Ive heard of someone else doing it a long time ago but I just wanna be sure before I go and buy em. Wanted to do something alil different with my interior, plus my friends are always bitchin about how my headrests in the back push their heads forward haha. Maybe they wouldnt complain as much with these in.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Pretty sure it'll work...easy way to verify is measure the distance between the bars

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

You can also flip your headrest. It'll go back in backwards and leans away from you.or some guys use there back rests instead. Lower profile

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

didnt even think of flippin em. i dont have a problem with my front ones but i have sat in the back of my own car a few times n i can see where my friends are comin from. they arent the most comfortable things. think im gonna try out the donut style.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I have them in my car now..they fit.just don't have the height adjustment

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Thanks for the info man, I never really adjust em anyways. They always stay in one spot so that works for me.


----------



## TrillyPop (Jan 27, 2010)

You guys actually use the head rests? I probably only do while at long stop lights.


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

haha come to think of it no i really dont. its always good to rest it on something every once in awhile tho, especially on longer trips


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

I never use them, but at just looking at them...they're ugly.at least beetle ones are nicer looking

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 18, 2011)

TylerO28 said:


> I never use them, but at just looking at them...they're ugly.at least beetle ones are nicer looking


Pics or GTFO :laugh:


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Lol ok you have my word I'll post pics tonight once I get my Tool box home...god I love our new tiguan









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## kevin splits (Aug 23, 2010)

Pics of said head rests?


----------



## tay272 (Aug 22, 2007)

Just bought mine today, hopefully Ill have em by the weekend. Ill take some pics of them then when I got em in the car.


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Almost home guys

Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------



## TylerO28 (Jul 7, 2008)

Promise kept









Sent from the bottomless pits of HELL!


----------

